# Third Eye



## chuckdee123 (Jan 26, 2010)

hey everyone, i'm just chillin over here smoking on some Third Eye i just picked up. it's a very nice indica in my opinion.. not the full on knockout indica feeling, but real relaxing.

anyways, i wanna grow some. i have never seen clones of it at my club, and i'm not counting on seeing any either. 
anyone in the bay area know of any medical clubs that have this strain, seeds or clones? anybody seen seeds online of this strain?

cant find anything about it online...

lemme know!
thanks
chuck


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 27, 2010)

never heard of it man


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 27, 2010)

found a couple strain reports under 3rd eye..

the picture in this one looks very similar to the bud i bought.

hxxp://www.marijuanareviews.com/3rd-eye-darlingnicki-1942.html

if anyone knows where the seeds are at lemme know!

chuck


----------

